# BM Arbor Coat Deck Stain



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

My BM sales rep was pushing this stuff on me the last time I was in his store, anybody use it ?
From what I understand is that I will need to buy 2 products to stain and seal a deck, then they suggest that I recoat the clear coat every year ..........
Normally I tell my customers to get their deck done every 2 years, but with this prduct I would have double the material cost on the first application and then need to tell my customer that this great new product I applied will need another coat every year instead of every 2 years .........
Now I am not the worlds smartest man, but what could possibly be an advantage for the customer to want this product instead of a conventional toner/sealer ?
I dont think the BM name carries enough clout locally to have anyone asking for this product, and I cant see any reason why I would recommed it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Not yet
Store just got it in, it's still too cold/wet out here for Exterior

I must say I was extremely disappointed to see it's a "two-coat" system
I guess the customer will decide when they see the same bid spec'd for Sikkens, BM, SW, Cabot, and the higher one spec'ing BM Arbor Coat

I'm sure some will want the more ecologically sound Arbor Coat anyway
But the bid is going to be double the single coaters


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

slickshift said:


> Not yet
> Store just got it in, it's still too cold/wet out here for Exterior
> 
> I must say I was extremely disappointed to see it's a "two-coat" system
> ...


There's several different products in the Arbor coat line. The multi coat system is target at the Sikkens Log & Siding. I just got mine delivered today, so once I get a chance to go through it all I'll post up the different specs.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I sent away for 4 free gallons and received my BM coupons today. After I ate dinner I went to go get it and read the details of it.... and....the wife threw it in the wood stove because she thought it was junk mail!!!!!


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Now you must burn something of hers to redeem yourself.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> Now you must burn something of hers to redeem yourself.


HA HA! I am sitting here having a nice cold beer and wondering what I can burn of her's!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just call up your store or Rep. I bet if you told them what your misses did they could send you out a new voucher. They get all your company info when you fill it out to redeem it so its not like you could scam them for extras.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm starting a deck job that the customer requested Arborcoat.

So I've just finished up with the lattice and will start the deck boards tomorrow afternoon.

Looked up the technical datasheets. First I checked the US version and then noticed there was a Canadian version (I live in Canada).

USA:

*Spray*: Airless*
Pressure:
800 - 1500 psi
Tip: 0.011 - 0.015”

Canada:

*Spray*: Airless*
Pressure:
2000 - 2500 psi
Tip: 0.011 - 0.015”

wtf?

Also, it applies alright when brushing but very easy to get lap marks, especially in the sun.

the technical data sheet says to thin with their "K518 Extender" product or water to make it a little better in dry and sunny weather...

I'm still new to the finishing process so trial and error with different products and I think I'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it is the lack of oxygen in the upper atmospheres that makes it to where you need 5-1000 psi more pressure  OR we could just equate that to you being a kanuk.. 

:laughing:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm using the same product this week.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I'm using the same product this week.


Good :thumbsup: Report back please, so far all i'm hearing is good things from my customers. They all say it has a lot more body to it than most solid color stains.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Good :thumbsup: Report back please, so far all i'm hearing is good things from my customers. They all say it has a lot more body to it than most solid color stains.


I'll do that. Using the semi-transparent after remover, brightner and finished with clear.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Used the Arborcoat solid on a couple decks and a small siding job in the last week or so. Applies easily and covers very well.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have used the Arbor coat all season long. I am in love with it to be honest. Time will tell its durability.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Ranger72 said:


> I have used the Arbor coat all season long. I am in love with it to be honest. Time will tell its durability.


must be pretty good if you have to redo the clear coat every year :whistling2:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Water based stains= teh suck!!!

Water based Paints on the other hand=kicks oil based paints in the balls.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> HA HA! I am sitting here having a nice cold beer and wondering what I can burn of her's!


The undies will make a statement.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

fungku said:


> must be pretty good if you have to redo the clear coat every year :whistling2:


You dont "have" to even do the clear coat. The clear coat is strictly added UV protection to help resist fading, with an added bit of sheen. Really nice product, with the added benefit of an up-sell to your customer. You may even score a return visit every year to put a coat of clear on. Its cheaper for the customer to maintain than redo, and more work for you. I dont see the downside.


----------



## PaintMe201 (Sep 16, 2009)

doesnt arborcoat sell for around 40 a gallon... why would homeowners and contractors pay for a 2 product system that would cost them an arm and a leg instead of the 20 something dollar a gallon regular deck products.. just wondering because we dont sell arborcoat and i haven't had one person ask for it


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PaintMe201 said:


> doesnt arborcoat sell for around 40 a gallon... why would homeowners and contractors pay for a 2 product system that would cost them an arm and a leg instead of the 20 something dollar a gallon regular deck products.. just wondering because we dont sell arborcoat and i haven't had one person ask for it


Why do people spend $70/gal on Sikkens? They want it. :yes: 

The Arborcoat uses the same acrylic colorants that Aura uses. The color retention should be much better than any other solid stain especially in dark colors.


The protective clear finish is only used over the Transparent and Semi-Transparent stains, even then, its recommended but not required. Its not needed over the Solid, or Semi-Solid stains.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

just did a front porch with solid arborcoat. i was beautiful. it covers nicely and covered up a lot of sins from the previous painter. made me look like a hero to the homeowner.

i was going to go with SW deckscapes, but when i went to the store the staff member couldn't answer some very basic questions i had. so i very discouraged and quickly went to my BM dealer and got a gallon of arborcoat with his highest recommendation. i only used one product for this job, and am very proud of the results.

i highly recommend it and will use it again, and again.

hope this helps,

jonny
Paint Well
Toronto


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

*Cedar Deck*

Just finished a deck with Arborcoat - Transparent Mahogony.

Sprayed the lattice, brushed everything else.

Sanded the deck boards with 60 grit with an orbital sander before.

Easy to use easy cleanup. I still prefer Timberpro UV, but I wouldn't hesitate to use Arborcoat again. Curious to see how it weathers.

Cheers.

*Before *









*Fin*


















(unfortunately there's dirty barefoot tracks all over the deck in these pics from their kids playing soccer on the deck haha)


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

The grill still has me wondering....

just saying.. .:santa:


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

nEighter said:


> The grill still has me wondering....
> 
> just saying.. .:santa:


I think they decided that it was going to be their railing... 

here's the deck before sanding and staining the boards


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

was giving you chit.. but looks really good man.. seriously. What was it constructed of? Cedar or what?


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

nEighter said:


> was giving you chit.. but looks really good man.. seriously. What was it constructed of? Cedar or what?


PT Framing, Cedar Deck, Lattice, and Fascia


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

I sure am glad I can still sell the 550 voc Cabot stains. I still believe they are the best on the market (along with Sikkens.) Water based stains can't penetrate wood like oil can. And no one has been able to disprove that.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Arborcoat Transparent and Semi Transparent are water reduceable alkyds. They do penetrate.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just finished a deck with Arborcoat last week. Great product!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NACE said:


> Arborcoat Transparent and Semi Transparent are water reduceable alkyds. They do penetrate.


Snap.....beat me to it :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great. Is it not code in BC to put a handrail on anything over 2 feet?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Looks great. Is it not code in BC to put a handrail on anything over 2 feet?


Looks close to 2', I believe code here is 18", not for sure though. Could always pile some dirt around for "landscaping", now you dont need rails :thumbup:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> I sure am glad I can still sell the 550 voc Cabot stains. I still believe they are the best on the market (along with Sikkens.) Water based stains can't penetrate wood like oil can. And no one has been able to disprove that.


not like a true oil. i've done many sample of both, pure oil with solvents penetrate best. and that's the most important thing when it comes to stains. BUT, if i was in an area where I couldn't use a pure oil stain, sure the arborcoat would seem like a good idea


----------



## paulmichael (Apr 28, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> HA HA! I am sitting here having a nice cold beer and wondering what I can burn of her's!


 
Burn her nickers!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

paulmichael said:


> Burn her nickers!


Paul, I _wish _I could say that that was my _very first post _on PT, but sadly I can't. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

its 2 years later is it still good?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

hammerheart14 said:


> Water based stains= teh suck!!!
> 
> Water based Paints on the other hand=kicks oil based paints in the balls.


A deck stain I found by shear accident and fell in love with is made by super-deck and it is one coat coverage and it is oil based and works like no other stain I have ever used. it rolls water off like a ducks back. and you don't need to sand the deck when you re apply it 3-5 years down the road.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I love using Arbor coat solid. 

Although I haven’t used it yet myself. I have seen the two coat system next to several competitors at the BM test farm. The two coat system seems to retain color much better than most one coat oils. After the initial two coat application all that is required for maintenance is a light cleaning, touch-up stain, and top clear-coat, usually possible in one day. No pressure washing, sanding, stripping required to retain that newly stained appearance. Sounds pretty good to me, I can't wait to start selling it this spring.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I love using Arbor coat solid.
> 
> Although I haven’t used it yet myself. .



:blink:

I have to break your stones on that one. hahaha


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I have used the solid, not the two coat system.

Justified ball breaking though :thumbsup:.


----------

